# Biggest betta you ever saw/had?



## SilentStorm (Jun 7, 2017)

Though pretty simple question, i am very curious of peoples discoveries of there first encounter/handle of a big betta and there thoughts/reactions. A week ago i has buying my betta new stresscoat+ and decided to look at some betta's at petco. And boy my eyes were widen, a so called King Betta popped out from the rest i have never seen a BETTA SO BIG, It was around the size of my index finger and it was chunky. I'm not so sure if king betta's grow the size to that or not but...its somewhat amazing to see something quite new/familiar for the first time.

I looked a bit of his behavior/health in the cup for a bit before picking him up, of course he is cramped and bored, right when i gently picked him up he didn't spazz out or flare and such, he just swam closer as if he were curious and such a gentle giant ; u ; ) he was like a red/orange/brown/ with bit of iri green/blue.

i went again today to get some aquarium salt for my betta's finrot, sadly he was still there but good news he looks pretty good still, in fact his colors were more vivid looking...in a good way XD . My petco usually have betta's that are looking somewhat pretty healthy and the workers knew some of there stuff on them (thank goodness...petsmart where i live had there betta's sin such bad condition, was putting some applications there so i can help the some betta's and more animals out.) So hopefully they are taking good care of him and the rest of the fishes/animals as in tanks for them when they can't sell them or a nice employee who takes some to care for...idk.

i wish i can get him :,3 though i'm afraid he is to big for my extra tank and i am still need to read more about care differences/similarieties of a big betta fish.

saw/had a bigger betta then the one i saw as well? I gladly like to hear your story/discovery about them as well 



edit: oh gosh uhm...just letting you know the image will either be to big or small depending on what device i guess you have so might not be to accurate...nowimsadandmadethelegnthchartfornothing//facepalm


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

I've owned a king betta about 4 inches in length. His permanent residence was a 20 gallon which he was the king of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentStorm (Jun 7, 2017)

my goodness 4inch! that is incredible! o_o )! he is definitly a king of his 20gal tank ^^


----------



## KaderTheAnt (Jan 19, 2017)

I wish I still had pictures of Prince (the king bettaik I'm creative with names)

But yes, he was. He seemed more chill than most of my other males.

@Elemental will more than likely be interested in this thread


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SilentStorm (Jun 7, 2017)

np yo haha i find the name cute! ^u^ )

ayyyee i wouldn't mind chillaxing in a 20tank if i were a betta XD


----------



## SwiftDenmaark (Aug 1, 2017)

I had a betta that was probably a little over 3 inches, and was sold as a normal vt.


----------



## SilentStorm (Jun 7, 2017)

over 3 inches and normal? whoa o-o ) still considered a pretty big fella in my book :3


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

To properly measure a Betta one should only measure the body...from tip of nose to base of caudal/tail. Fins are never included. The reason for this body-only measuring is for continuity. A 4" long-fin, if one was measuring entire length, might well be smaller than 3" body-only measured Plakat. The average normal Betta is 1.75-2" body only.

The largest Betta I've ever owned was 3.5" body-only. The top boy is "Groot" who is not quite 3.5" and the bottom boy is Fortesque who is right at 3"

















Here's comparing a Giant with a normal. You can tell even the body configuration is different.


----------



## wcduncan (Feb 15, 2017)

I have a female half mood that is around 3 1/2 inches and about a half and inch thick, she is a chubby girl 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

My giant male is around 2.5 inches B.O. Across the top of his head is easily half and inch, and from stomach to back is nearly and inch thick. After a heavy feeding he would reach an inch easily. He's an absolute pig but he's a gentle giant. He lives with dwarf pencilfish, the smallest of which he could swallow if he wanted to.


----------

